# Campgrounds In The Mountains



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I want to go see the leaves change this year. We are planning a trip on the 3rd week of october. I would like a campground with full hookups if possible. I would prefer a rustic campground that is easy to get into.( not up some crasy winding road) I plan to make some day trips from the campground so i dont care what stuff it has. I want to book early as i know this is a busy time of year. Any recommendations?

We are up for a rally if other people want to go.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I really enjoy the great smokey mountains, we stay in pigeon forge TN. I try to go every year, however this thanksgiving was the first time we ever "camped" it was the best trip we have ever had. 2nd-3rd week in October the leaves should be changed and very colorful.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We've camped at Moonshine Creek Campground in NC and liked it. Some sites are sort of short, but its a very clean CG and the people that run it were nice. Full hook-ups, fire ring and campstore. The road getting to the CG is kind of narrow for about 100 ft. or so, but not too curvy.

The CG is just down from the Blue Ridge Pkwy, which is a MUST for fall color. You can ride south towards Cherokee, NC or north towards Asheville. Either way you choose you won't be disappointed. I also recommend (if you go N on the Pkwy) to go to Mt. Pisgah Inn. There is a resturant there with awesome views and the food is pretty good, too.

If you book with Moonshine Creek, try to get a site on the creek. Its noisy and we slept like babes. In Townsend, TN there are several CGs and close to Cades Cove. There is a CG at Cades Cove, however no hookups.

N. GA has several good CGs, some around lakes such as Burton and Rabun. One of the roads is VERY curvy, however there is a longer, more desirable route to the lakes. If you don't won't curves stay away from Black Rock Mt. State Pk in GA. Its a very pretty CG, with beautiful views, however the road is not for the faint of heart.

Anywhere you decide to land up here in the hills, I'm sure you'll enjoy and see great scenery.

Just a few links to the things mentioned above.

http://www.moonshinecreekcampground.com/

http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/

http://www.pisgahinn.com/

http://www.smokymountainnavigator.com/nati.../cades_cove.asp

Happy planning!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I would like a campground with full hookups if possible. I would prefer a rustic campground that is easy to get into.( not up some crasy winding road)


Usually full hookups and 'rustic' are mutually exclusive. That time of year is very busy, especially on the TN side. We stayed the 3rd week this year at Cades Cove CG inside the park. No hookups, but it was probably the best camping experience we've ever had. (A pair of 6 volt batteries are a must.) We avoided getting out and about during "business hours" to avoid the traffic, and did not venture into Gatlinburg or Pigeon Forge at all. (Avoiding commercialism and enjoying nature was the idea. Our official bear count was 18!)

By the way, if you want to figure out the best time to catch the fall colors, go to the NPS Look Rock Web Camera site: Look Rock Webcam On this page, there is a link to an "archive" of pictures. There you will find years and years of archived photos, and you can view dates in October over many years to see, statistically, the peak color days.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

We have camped at Black Rock Mtn State Park and loved it. It is the highest camp ground (state park type) in GA. But I agree that the road up (and down) is pretty curvy and steep for outside the Rockies. Check out the Ga state park website - lots of great state parks in N. Ga - Vogel, Unicoi, etc.
Have fun!
Terry B


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. Moonshine Creek looks nice. Any one wanna go? Mini rally?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Moonshine Creek looks nice. Any one wanna go? Mini rally?


Sounds interesting Lee. That's the way it is in the southeastern bunch, you mention going camping somewhere and before you know it you have a full blown rally on your hands.







I am pretty sure this will turn into a rally, with the location and time of year.









Leon


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Moonshine Creek looks nice. Any one wanna go? Mini rally?


Sounds interesting Lee. That's the way it is in the southeastern bunch, you mention going camping somewhere and before you know it you have a full blown rally on your hands.







I am pretty sure this will turn into a rally, with the location and time of year.









Leon








[/quote]

lets book!!! I wanna go now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Moonshine Creek looks nice. Any one wanna go? Mini rally?


Sounds interesting Lee. That's the way it is in the southeastern bunch, you mention going camping somewhere and before you know it you have a full blown rally on your hands.







I am pretty sure this will turn into a rally, with the location and time of year.









Leon








[/quote]

lets book!!! I wanna go now.








[/quote]

I'd love to join you...but it is a bit too far.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Moonshine Creek looks nice. Any one wanna go? Mini rally?


Sounds interesting Lee. That's the way it is in the southeastern bunch, you mention going camping somewhere and before you know it you have a full blown rally on your hands.







I am pretty sure this will turn into a rally, with the location and time of year.









Leon








[/quote]

lets book!!! I wanna go now.








[/quote]

I'd love to join you...but it is a bit too far.








[/quote]

Just look at it as a good way to fill up your map.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We went to Moonshine Creek this year. It was exactly what we were looking for in a campground, creekside (I agree Tonka, great background noise for sleeping), fire ring, well maintained sites, not overly crowded, etc. The only drawback was it was far from some of the surrounding tourists areas we wanted to visit, although an entrance to the blue ridge parkway is close.


----------



## rmsmith1208 (Nov 18, 2006)

close to me. i may have to check it out. need to get the new rig first though


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> I'd love to join you...but it is a bit too far.


Just look at it as a good way to fill up your map.








[/quote]

Boy...it should would do that!


----------

